

Ask HN: Would you signup for a one-way trip to Mars? - Jun8

I fantasized about this since I was a kid. Now it seems (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;09&#x2F;science&#x2F;a-one-way-trip-to-mars-many-would-sign-up.html) the one-way trip is seriously being considered.<p>So, my question is: Would you signup for a trip knowing that you have a short time, say 4 weeks, of life left once you there (assuming everything goes OK)?<p>Would people who agree to such a thing be psychologically balanced enough, especially on the planed to conduct any missions?<p>But what a few weeks it would be!
======
anon261114
If it's just a 4 week sightseeing tour, no. But if it's a long term
colonization mission, yes.

I don't mind the lack of people, because I live like a hermit anyway right
here on earth, shunning just about all social interactions (well, ok, I do
surf HN now and then, but I have also gone many days without it).

I am what people call a loner.

Books and writing are my only, and preferred, companions.

I don't get bored sitting and working from home all day.

I work for clients only because I need money to survive on Earth; I suspect
that's not so much of a problem on Mars and I can spend all my time on my own
interests.

I don't feel the need to talk or call anybody.

I don't see - or even have - TV.

I do need the Internet often for research, but an offline dump is fine.

I can cook.

I am very fit. I work out and exercise, without going to a gym.

I enjoy hiking by myself in remote areas.

I can live without love. I don't want a wife or children. I've been in love in
the past, but I realized it's just not for me. It did not in any way add to my
happiness, though the people I loved were good loving people themselves. I'm
almost middle aged, so I've already proved that I can live happily without
relationships.

I have good programming, hardware, electronics and mechanical chops, and a
hardcore DIY attitude. I'm comfortable with experimentation, physics and
chemistry.

Somebody with my psychology and skills would probably be quite useful for
something like building and maintaining a space station for years on end.

What I don't know is whether space agencies consider somebody with my
personality as a misfit.I'm indeed a misfit, but it's only because I'm stuck
in earth society, while I actually prefer not to be in society at all.

Not everything gets done better through teamwork, as I discovered often when I
was a salaried employee working in teams.

But do space agencies realize it, or do they put ability to work in a team
above all else? I don't know, but hopefully they keep an open mind.

------
codeonfire
No. Trade a lifetime for a few weeks of looking at some rocks that I already
have pictures of? I think most would change their mind just after the point of
no return. It's better to just go camping in Arizona for a few days.

~~~
kenCode
bigtime Trekkie, but i am also a big fan of Earth too.

------
_RPM
Absolutely not.

